# how to treat knuckled tendons



## Arkyrick (Feb 17, 2009)

Our neighbor dropped off a new born calf with both front feet knuckled under he is healthy and feeding fine. Ive heard that splints can be put on him to help cure it but cant find any photos of the technque does anyone have any photos of how to apply the splints?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

over the years I have had 3 given to me I did nothing and in 2 days they were fine


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

but here is how some do it.......read all the post please

http://www.cattletoday.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=68925


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

we have had a couple over the years also, and have never done anything with them and they will straighten out on their own most of the time. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Arkyrick (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the answers I did read those posts, but no one really explanes in detail I assume they wrap the leg in padding then apply the pvc over the padding from the knee to the tip of the hoof and tape it on pulling the hoof into place I just dont know if you put the pvc brace on the front or back of the leg. We have had him for 3 days and it don't seem to be improving by its self


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I would do brace on back....but do not know HOW THEY WOULD LAY DOWN AND GET UP


----------



## allenslabs (Feb 6, 2005)

Is BOSE something that would help? I know if a goat has weak pasterns BO-SE is given to improve that with great success. Just a thought!


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

As others have said, it should come right without any action on your part. Just make sure (if you have other calves) that this one can compete and does not miss out on feeding. If you want to splint the leg there are many ways to do it. You need some rigid material (wooden splints) to hold the joint straight, some padding directly on the leg to stop the splints (which go over top of the padding) rubbing on the skin. Then tape the splint in place (with duct tape). I would put 2 splints one each side of the leg, not front and back. Keep the whole contraption away from the knee joint so the little guy can get up and down reasonably well. Generally this is cause by the calf being so big it is squashed in the uterus. It is usually not genetic.


----------



## Hespa (Sep 28, 2011)

We have had calves from time to time with this trouble. If they are just a little bit that way, they will straighten out themselves. However, we have had some that you could hardly feed a bottle while standing because they just buckled. We use PVC pipe and vet wrap. Cut a piece of PVC pipe lengthwise just long enough to go from back bottom of foot to just below the back of the knee. Put padding of some kind (cotton, foam, etc.) inside the pipe. You can glue it in place. Put splint up the back of the leg and wrap snuggly with vet wrap. Don't leg it get too tight so you will need to keep checking it daily. Depending on how bad they are, you may need to repeat the wrapping. When you take them off, the calf will look stiff legged but that will pass with time.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I normally do nothing. In a most severe case I have done as Hespa suggested . I wrap the legs with ace bandages and place them against the PVC on the backside of the leg joints. Next I use duct tape to wrap the ace bandaged legs against the PVC keeping the legs taut against the PVC splint. Each day afterward I wrap a little more duct tape, taking up the slack, as the legs straighten. When the legs are nearly straight I cut the duct tape and remove the splint and the ace bandage. The calf may take a few days to get his footing but should continue to recover.


----------

